# Vintage halloween costumes



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2016)

...and sometimes creepy. :eewwk:   Could it be because they are in black and white? 

http://thumbpress.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Creepy-Vintage-Halloween-Costumes-—-25.jpg


http://thumbpress.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Creepy-Vintage-Halloween-Costumes-—-11.jpg


----------



## Carla (Oct 20, 2016)

They do look scary, like aliens, the last two!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2016)

Creepy good costumes!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 29, 2016)

There's definitely a creepy factor there, especially in that third one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 29, 2016)

I must say they sure got creative in those days. But definitely a creep factor. Okay let's kick it up a notch...

<<<enough that children were traumatized for life>>>
















It was HIM, you JUST KNOW he was the one that did it...


----------



## anodyne (Oct 29, 2016)

Ha! I love those!...back when it was only about goblins and demons, and there was a reason behind that. 

But these days we see princesses and superheroes, comics and movie icons, _and I love that too!_ LOVE their little smiles beaming amidst all the hero capes and precious plastic princess tiaras.

Can't wait!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 29, 2016)

Elsie? Is that you??






It's Rooster Man! He's everywhere, he's everywhere!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2017)

This is an odd photo, the swastikas on the costume have nothing to do with the Nazis.  

Long before Hitler came along swastikas were a Sanskrit symbol of good luck, prosperity and family unity.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Okay, that that one REALLY gives me the creeps.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> Okay, that that one REALLY gives me the creeps.



You could base a good horror movie on that!


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm guessing this is the annual Halloween Party at the Sultan's harem......


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2017)

Now this one is really scary !


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2017)




----------

